# My favorite Missa of Ockeghem Missa Prolationum follow by Missa Mi-mi here why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I frankly love all the very passionatly as gold Missa Prolationum and Missa Mi-mi is also very enjoyable get silver just like
Missa ciuviuvis toni the following the infameous Missa caput get bronze (not that it's not good but overated).

So Missa prolationum win ot of these gems, in my eyes what your favorite from Ockeghem?
:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes I have also found ciuviuvis toni more inaccessible, and I like Prolationem. One sweet one, well worth hearing, is de plus en plus.


----------

